# 2 speed Grey Ghost. ....



## Chopper1 (May 15, 2017)

I had a 2 speed kickback wheel laying around. I was looking for an inexpensive sting ray to put it on. Came across this repro Grey Ghost on Craigslist. ....rides pretty good.


----------

